# My Mischief! (Warning Photo Heavy!!!)



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's all my babies!

The girls first.
Myra








Myra and Niome
Niome wouldn't stay still so i don't have a very good picture of just her. 








Both Myra and Niome came from a home where they were never held so we are trying to socialize these babies. they get lots of treats and are held close every day. Neither have ever bitten(humans)but they love to snatch treats and bite the dogs noises Lol. Here's a picture of Niome's Berkshire belly.









Next is Heidi. She's a sweety but is still a little scared of being picked up but is okay with running around on you and being petted. We are starting to introduce her to Niome and Myra.









Next is Bailey. We had to place her in a 10 gallon last week as she is one of our possible Pregnants. She came to us with two other girls(Jazzy and Athena) and a boy Zeus.

















Belly shot









Next is Jazzy. She is defiantly pregnant and due any day now. We were told she was a rescued feeder. She is the sweetest baby, she gives kisses daily but now that she's about to pop she's gotten protective!
















Belly!









Lastly Athena. I don't know what her colors are called so if anyone could help me out that would be great. ;D She is a Rex and she is very shy. She's our other possible pregnant. This is the only photo i have from today. She didn't want her picture taken.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Now for the two boys.

Leonardo is totally against pictures(he tries the eat the camera) and I don't have any older photos of him :'( Some how he moves at just the right moment. Even when he's asleep.


Zeus came in with Athena, Jazzy, and Bailey. He is very sweet and such a chatter box when we hold him. He gives kisses on occasion. I was wondering if he was considered hooded or capped and about his spots, what would you call those markings? He has the one spot on his back, one in between his from arms and one next to his privets. 


















Thanks for looking all ^-^


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

They're all very cute, couldn't tell you much on the color/coats. But are you saying you have one deffinently pregnant girl, and maybe two more? My goodness that could be alot of babies! It's wonderful you rescued them, but here's to hoping you have just one litter and not three! That would be a handful and then some!


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, I'm hoping it's just Jazzy since she's the only one with a HUGE belly right now but i don't know how long they were kept together before i got them. I've had them for about a week and a half and i knew what i was getting in to. someone Adopted the boy(Zeus) and thought he was too young to bred at 4 to 5 months... so he went in the same house with the girls... *sigh*


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Jazzy just started giving birth ^-^! I'll post pics of the little pinkies later


----------



## mixingmetaphors (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh our litter eepers will share a birthday!


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

^^^Aww! 


Well i peaked in (she's having them outside of her house) and i see two so far but i think there are a few more than that... I just can't see em.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Omg i just checked again, i see 8 and she was giving birth to another... They are so tiny! I thought they would be bigger... :-\ I bet she's having alot


----------



## mixingmetaphors (Feb 21, 2011)

Gosh. They make it look so easy, don't they?


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

goodness, there's 10 and they are still coming!


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like she's stopped at 13


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Well we lost 2  We lost the first one last night, it was so tiny. and we lost either the first or second born, it was the biggest and i guess she had trouble with it. It had a bunch of scratches or teeth marks on it i guess from where she was pulling it out. Every one else is doing great though, all have big milk bands and are loud little squeakers. I'll try to post pictures tomorrow, didn't realize my batteries had died


----------



## mixingmetaphors (Feb 21, 2011)

Aw, sorry you lost 2 babies....


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

It's okay, it happens  Better they passed now than suffered later on because something was wrong. 

On the up side, Jazzy is a great mom. I just looked in on her and she was mostly on her back with all the babies nursing! It's so funny too because she moved them into the house and when she leaves it she pushing the bedding into the door and the pushes it all back out when she goes in. It's like she's keeping them inside lol


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

they are beautiful. hope the rest of the babies are well.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Ugh! looks like Amaya(first pic) may end up having babies. She suddenly blew up today and she's a very small rat to start with. i don't have another tank to put her in so she's in her original cage which has a level in it... she tore down her hammock and had it stretched across the level with the fleece that was on the level bunched up in the corner. i have her paper towels and a butter dish with a hole cut out... Make sift house for now, i thought it make make her feel better and that maybe she would have the babies on the level. She tried to take the butter house up to the level though... btw i can't take out the level it's welded in >< She was so close to the 30 day pass on no babies, only 8 days away sigh... i'm ranting sorry i just wish people would be up front and say, hey i have three rats, ones a boy two are girls but i'm jsut going to get rid of the girls and oh btw they might be preggers... Heck i'd take them any way just give me some WARNING grr...So add two to the possible pregnant list now... Because if Amaya pops out a baby or 12 then Nami might too... I glad my boyfriend likes these guys...

Well i'm going to go lay down now... I'm afraid she's going to have them tonight as i noticed her laying on her back earlier, though she's still sleeping curled up she was doing some major messing around there and she's been stretching a lot...


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Hope everything goes will with potential mama, people can be rather frustrating >.< keep us updated. My rat mom had her babies on the lower level of her cage and moved them all up onto the second level but lucky enough for me I was able to 'lock' her on that level with water and food so she could not do a whole lot of moving around after that.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

I will >< I'm hoping she's just getting bigger from a better diet but she just looks more fat today than she did yesterday. I'm hoping if she has them on the top i can move them to the bottom and she wont move them again but i'm sure she will lol. 



I posted this else where but Athena had a baby and ate it. I believe she's a lot older than i was told for starters...

I was hoping to move every body (girls) into this huge cage i got off craig's list this weekend but i guess not.


----------

